# Red Pen



## Valleyboy (Jul 2, 2020)

Red kitless pen with a red bock nib.

Cheers
Ash


----------



## TonyL (Jul 2, 2020)

Now that one is going to get a speeding ticket. Sharp!


----------



## magpens (Jul 2, 2020)

WOW !!

Beautiful !!

What material, please ?


----------



## Valleyboy (Jul 2, 2020)

magpens said:


> WOW !!
> 
> Beautiful !!
> 
> What material, please ?


Thanks!
Material is Semplicita SHDC Cadmium Dark Red from Beaufort Ink.
Cheers
Ash


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 2, 2020)

WOW! Is right. Beautiful.


----------



## Ironwood (Jul 2, 2020)

A very striking pen with nice lines.
Well done.


----------



## Bryguy (Jul 3, 2020)

That's a beauty!


----------



## Bob in SF (Jul 3, 2020)

Great!


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 3, 2020)

Did you cast that blank or did you buy it??  If so where did you get from?  I am looking for a deep red like that. Thanks.


----------



## Jehster1 (Jul 3, 2020)

jttheclockman said:


> Did you cast that blank or did you buy it??  If so where did you get from?  I am looking for a deep red like that. Thanks.


He mentioned he got it from here:





						Semplicita SHDC Cadmium Dark Red acrylic pen blank - 150mm
					

Semplicita SHDC pen blanks,Semplicita SHDC Cadmium Dark Red acrylic pen blank - 150mm




					www.beaufortink.co.uk
				




It looks great!


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 3, 2020)

Jehster1 said:


> He mentioned he got it from here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks i can not open that link.


----------



## Valleyboy (Jul 3, 2020)

jttheclockman said:


> Thanks i can not open that link.



Google “Beaufort Ink” and within the website under pen blanks it’s the “Semplicita SHDC” option. There’s only one red there.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 3, 2020)

Valleyboy said:


> Google “Beaufort Ink” and within the website under pen blanks it’s the “Semplicita SHDC” option. There’s only one red there.


thanks


----------



## mark james (Jul 3, 2020)

That is VERY Red!     .  I do love the color and the finished pen is great.  Well done.


----------



## mick (Jul 8, 2020)

WoW!!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BryanMurphy (Jul 9, 2020)

The nib color matching the body is a great touch!  Fantastic job!


----------

